# Downtime



## Michael Morris (Jul 15, 2005)

The log files took all available diskspace and crashed apache. Sorry about the resultant downtime.

They hadn't been dumped for 6 months... I cleaned out all the old ones, so we should be fine.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 15, 2005)

logs are pesky!  Been there, done that.


----------



## BSF (Jul 15, 2005)

Nasty!  At least it is a relatively easy fix.  

If you need the help, I might be able to put together a quick & dirty script that you could schedule to clean out logs that are older than x days old.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 15, 2005)

I need to actually rewrite the directive to stop logging all the gets and just log the errors...

Oh well, I need the learning experience of writing the clean out script myself.  I'll do that when I get a chance.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I need to actually rewrite the directive to stop logging all the gets and just log the errors...




Won't you lose the web stats if you do that?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 15, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Won't you lose the web stats if you do that?




No, our webstats are actually kept in the database, not the apache logs.  Those logs are only useful for error tracking - and truth be known they are the cause of more errors than they diagnose.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> No, our webstats are actually kept in the database, not the apache logs.  Those logs are only useful for error tracking - and truth be known they are the cause of more errors than they diagnose.




Ah cool!  Then I could see how logging all of the GETs is annoying after time!


----------



## BSF (Jul 15, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Oh well, I need the learning experience of writing the clean out script myself.  I'll do that when I get a chance.



Fair enough.  The first time I had to throw together a similar script it took me a little time.  Mostly in trying to figure out the best way to test age of file.  Then I realized that functionality was built-in and I simply had to evaluate the age.  I was trying to way over-engineer it.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 15, 2005)

Still getting errors aometimes:


> There seems to have been a slight problem with the EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> ...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 15, 2005)

I know. The statstics program's tables seeme to periodically getting locked for some reason.


----------

